
Fitness trackers are good for health, but that 10k-step goal is overblown - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/fitness-trackers-are-good-for-your-health-but-that-10000-step-goal-is-overblown/2019/07/26/b710bf60-a712-11e9-9214-246e594de5d5_story.html
======
neon_me
Do 12k+ mostly just walking to work from home and back / or when I go out for
a beer :)

